# Mid Ohio Classic Scooters Meet May 11 -14 2022



## b 17 fan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Flat Tire (May 8, 2022)

I’ll be there!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 8, 2022)

How’s the bicycle turnout at this one usually?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 8, 2022)

I think this is the one that was at Plain City OH for many years.  Didn't you used to come to that one Ron?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 8, 2022)

Once


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2022)

Any pics ?


----------



## bicycle larry (May 12, 2022)

LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS


----------



## b 17 fan (May 12, 2022)

We are heading up in the morning   Hopefully it's good.


----------

